# Unable to select Haswell audio in kernel configuration

## mounty1

This is a screen dump of make nconfig with a search for substring haswell:

```
                                                                                                    .config - Linux/x86 4.5.2-gentoo Kernel Configuration

 ┌── ALSA for SoC audio support ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                  --- ALSA for SoC audio support                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                  < >   AMD Audio Coprocessor support                                                                                                                                    │

 │                                                                                  < >   SoC Audio for the Atmel System-on-Chip                                                                                                                           │

 │                                                                                  < >   Synopsys I2S Device Driver                                                                                                                                       │

 │                                                                                        SoC Audio for Freescale CPUs  --->                                                                                                                               │

 │                                                                                  [ ]   Audio support for Imagination Technologies designs                                                                                                               │

 │                                                                                  < >   ASoC Audio driver for Intel Baytrail and Baytrail-CR with RT5640 codec                                                                                           │

 │                                                                                  < >   ASoC Audio driver for Intel Baytrail and Baytrail-CR with RT5651 codec                                                                                           │

 ┌── Search Results ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │ Symbol: SND_SOC_INTEL_HASWELL [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                                                      │

 │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        │

 │   Defined at sound/soc/intel/Kconfig:42                                                                                                                                                                                                                 │

 │   Depends on: SOUND [=m] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=m] && SND_SOC [=m]                                                                                                                                                                                   │

 │   Selected by: SND_SOC_INTEL_HASWELL_MACH [=n] && SOUND [=m] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=m] && SND_SOC [=m] && X86_INTEL_LPSS [=y] && I2C [=y] && I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM [=m] && DW_DMAC_CORE [=m]=y || SND_SOC_INTEL_BROADWELL_MACH [=n] && SOUND [=m] &│

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │ Symbol: SND_SOC_INTEL_HASWELL_MACH [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                                                 │

 │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        │

 │ Prompt: ASoC Audio DSP support for Intel Haswell Lynxpoint                                                                                                                                                                                              │

 │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

 │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   │

 │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=m])                                                                                                                                                                                                                │

 │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=m])                                                                                                                                                                                                 │

 │           -> ALSA for SoC audio support (SND_SOC [=m])                                                                                                                                                                                                  │

 │   Defined at sound/soc/intel/Kconfig:48                                                                                                                                                                                                                 │

 │   Depends on: SOUND [=m] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=m] && SND_SOC [=m] && X86_INTEL_LPSS [=y] && I2C [=y] && I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM [=m] && DW_DMAC_CORE [=m]=y                                                                                         │

 │   Selects: SND_SOC_INTEL_SST [=n] && SND_SOC_INTEL_HASWELL [=n] && SND_SOC_RT5640 [=n]                                                                                                                                                                  │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                         <OK>                                                                                                                            │

 └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         │

 └F1Help─F2SymInfo─F3Help 2─F4ShowAll─F5Back─F6Save─F7Load─F8SymSearch─F9Exit──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

I don't understand why symbol SND_SOC_INTEL_HASWELL_MACH isn't selectable, since all the dependencies are met.  In particular, I confirm that neither M68K nor UML are defined.  Any ideas?

----------

## skiwarz

I don't know if it will do anything... but what if you manually edit the .config and change the "[=n]" to "[=y]"?

----------

## Buffoon

Use arrow right to see all dependencies.

----------

## mounty1

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Use arrow right to see all dependencies.

 I appreciate your wish to help, but look at the nconfig screen:  SND_SOC_INTEL_HASWELL depends on SND_SOC_INTEL_HASWELL_MACH;  i.e., SND_SOC_INTEL_HASWELL_MACH is the blocker, and all its dependencies are on-screen.

----------

## mounty1

 *skiwarz wrote:*   

> I don't know if it will do anything... but what if you manually edit the .config and change the "[=n]" to "[=y]"?

 That's a really dodgy thing to do, but in any case, no _HASWELL_ symbol appears in .config.

----------

## skiwarz

It's possible that option isn't even defined anymore. I searched through /usr/src/linux-4.5/arch/x86/configs (which I'm pretty sure is the "defaults" config directory) and didn't find any _HASWELL_ symbols. I didn't look at change logs, but is it possible they re-arranged the config for it?

----------

## Buffoon

The option is there alright, but I'm wondering what is the meaning of this: !M68K && !UML

----------

## mounty1

 *skiwarz wrote:*   

> It's possible that option isn't even defined anymore.

 It's possible, but the kernel still supports 80486s and if you search case-folding for haswell (no underscores), there are plenty of references.

----------

